# 55 gallon stock list



## blooddragon88 (Apr 27, 2017)

Was wondering if someone can point me to sample stock lists or if anyone can recommend a stock list for a 55 gallon tank.

I'm open to any species really, I just want a nice mix of colors for a display tank that will be in my living room, I will be providing a sand substrate with plenty of rock formations, another question i did have is do I have to go with the sand as I c it as a nightmare to clean. Thank You


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

55G cookie cutter setup shows a few options for this size tank but definitely ask more questions before buying fish as it may need to be tweeked.

Are you looking for only colorful fish or are you interested in having both male and females?

I am also assuming this is a standard 48" long 55G tank, correct?


----------



## blooddragon88 (Apr 27, 2017)

both males and females instead of an all male tank due to aggression. Thanks for the cookie cutter setup.

Also yes I have the standard 55G tank.


----------



## blooddragon88 (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm really leaning towards the below, it's so hard to choose which cichlid's from this list as they are all amazing looking

Smaller, Less Aggressive Mbuna Aquarium

Select any 3 species (max 12 fishes): 
• Pseudotropheus saulosi 
• Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" 
• Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" 
• Labidochromis caeruleus 
• Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt" 
• Labidochromis chisimulae 
• Iodotropheus sprengerae 
• Cynotilapia zebroides 
Do not mix any Labidochromis species.
Choose only one blue barred species.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm, I thought we took off the acei and the hongi.

I'd choose the saulosi (blue and yellow) the perlmutt (white and yellow) and the rusties (rust and purple).


----------



## blooddragon88 (Apr 27, 2017)

whats a good male to female ratio? I know 1 male but to how many females?


----------



## blooddragon88 (Apr 27, 2017)

blooddragon88 said:


> whats a good male to female ratio? I know 1 male but to how many females?


also anyone have any recommendations on where to purchase the Cichlid's from?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The usual recommendation is at least 3 females to each male though more females doesn't hurt and with some species, 6 females or more.

I usually buy my cichlids from local aquarium clubs/auctions or locally owned fish stores; others order online. You can also place an ad in the forum Classifieds section, check the Retailer or Vendor section and also check the Clubs forum to see if there is a club located near you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like 4 females for those species. I've had trouble with quads in the past.


----------



## blooddragon88 (Apr 27, 2017)

thank you all for the help!!!! think my last question is do I have to use a sand bed for them or could i go with a thin layer of gravel? Since they require heavy duty filtration I feel like the sand would make it more difficult to keep the tank clean for them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Gravel is actually harder because particles fall in between whereas sand all the debris stays on top where is can be whisked away by the filter or by vacuuming.

The fish will survive with either. They do like to play with the sand.

Go for pool filter sand with grain size 20. Easy to vacuum, looks great, it's clean and the fish love it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget to allow six weeks to cycle with ammonia.


----------



## syackoski (Apr 29, 2017)

Not to blow anyone's mind but I do have an all male cichlid tank that is peaceful by cichlid standards. Can send species list if interested. For sand I used Caribsea Aragonite white sand. Helps buffer ph for cichlids and I use an eheim quick vac pro for weekly gravel cleaning.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is an article in the Cichlid-forum Library about all-male tanks. Maybe not the best beginner tank however.


----------



## blooddragon88 (Apr 27, 2017)

i currently have a 55gal community tank that I will be moving all the fish from into 1 or 2 20 gallon long tanks so I can make room for the Cichlids so it's already cycled and i also breed guppies so I have multiple breeding tanks goin on as well.


----------



## blooddragon88 (Apr 27, 2017)

syackoski said:


> Not to blow anyone's mind but I do have an all male cichlid tank that is peaceful by cichlid standards. Can send species list if interested. For sand I used Caribsea Aragonite white sand. Helps buffer ph for cichlids and I use an eheim quick vac pro for weekly gravel cleaning.


I wouldn't mind seeing the stock list. Also how do you have your environment set up?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

blooddragon88 said:


> syackoski said:
> 
> 
> > Not to blow anyone's mind but I do have an all male cichlid tank that is peaceful by cichlid standards. Can send species list if interested. For sand I used Caribsea Aragonite white sand. Helps buffer ph for cichlids and I use an eheim quick vac pro for weekly gravel cleaning.
> ...


Also, how big are the fish, and how long has this mix worked well for you? Always great to hear success stories.


----------

